# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  seeing the future? by lucid dreaming?

## coolwhip

hi. I am 19 years old, and take anti-depressants teva-vaniafaxine xr 75mg and smoke weed. i tried lucid dreaming by listening to the videos on youtube 2 months ago. and the dream was like normal days. one day in my dream i had a scar on my arm and i don't have a scar in my real life. so i found that weird. 

now about a month ago, my routine of my life was just like the dreams i had. i felt like i had a dejavu every second. but i couldn't remember everything because i didn't write anything down. 

about a week ago, i got a scar on my arm........ i was walking in the woods and i happened. and i went to friends house. that was the dream i had in a 2months ago. not how i got the scar, but i was hanging out at my friends and i had a scar on my arm. 

and i remember the dreams from now on. the thing is that one of my friend get busted by the cop for selling weed. i don't know if it is goanna happen for sure. or the future can be changed?

----------


## Linkzelda

> hi. I am 19 years old, and take anti-depressants teva-vaniafaxine xr 75mg and smoke weed. i tried lucid dreaming by listening to the videos on youtube 2 months ago. and the dream was like normal days. one day in my dream i had a scar on my arm and i don't have a scar in my real life. so i found that weird. 
> 
> now about a month ago, my routine of my life was just like the dreams i had. i felt like i had a dejavu every second. but i couldn't remember everything because i didn't write anything down. 
> 
> about a week ago, i got a scar on my arm........ i was walking in the woods and i happened. and i went to friends house. that was the dream i had in a 2months ago. not how i got the scar, but i was hanging out at my friends and i had a scar on my arm. 
> 
> and i remember the dreams from now on. the thing is that one of my friend get busted by the cop for selling weed. i don't know if it is goanna happen for sure. or the future can be changed?



Pre-cog dreams and shifting that into having some kind of foresight is always something complicated to prove, since it's based on that person's experience. For me, I had several dreams where things looked chopped up and trivial at first, and when I kept them in my dream journal entries, I found myself going into a "lolwut" phase and thinking, "just like in the dream..." I even find myself saying that for dreams I don't even recall mentioning, it's like it's just some kind of natural habit or something.

Anyway, as for the future being able to be changed, just think of things related to foresight as a more probable event based on the situation you're in now. And that means the totality of your behavior and whole being, how you'll react based on that behavior and whole being. It's simply a prediction, not something that's predestined.  People only get themselves into the idea that it's predestined because they never experimented that their life is merely a blank canvas (with self-fulfilling prophecies being part of how lucid dreaming can "help" with implied foresight, and they're just filtering out things to find what can benefit them more).

----------


## Mr0Blonde

I've had a couple of Lucid Dreams that seem to have been Precognitive, one really trivial and one more noteworthy.

In the trivial one I had a few months ago I Dreamt I was sitting on a curb (this was just before I became Lucid) and Liam Gallagher (Oasis front man) walked up to me and asked for a light, I gave him one and he walked off.
Just after this I became Lucid and after I woke up wrote it all down as always.

Later that day I was making something to eat and had something on the TV in the background, I think it was Come Dine With Me and a girl on there said I hope Liam Gallagher's one of the guests!
Now I hadn't heard or seen anything of Liam Gallagher on the TV for at least a couple of years, probably more, so thought that was a little strange.


The more noteworthy one was on April the 20th of this year.
As I was trying to MILD I went into a WILD as often happens but instead of the usual buzzing and floating I felt like my bed was shaking rapidly under me.
I wrote in my Dream Journal after the Lucid that my bed was shaking like in an Earthquake!
Later that day I heard on the news that there had been a 6.6 magnitude Earthquake in China!
I looked it up and I'd felt the sensations 4 hours before the Quake struck.
It's also the only time I've ever felt or wrote anything about an Earthquake in my Dream Journal.

Could just be coincidence, could be more.
Interesting though.

----------


## coolwhip

hi guys thanks for the reply. you guys' dream and mine has a common in precognitive dreams. the differences between you guys and mine is that mine was more like an actual events. i find this different than others experiences. I think lucid dream can warn you by giving the possible views for the futures. i had a dream that me and my buddy got busted for drugs at my buddy's place when i got back from camping. when i had that dream i freaked out. and i started avoiding to go there. then i had another dream about my graduation.  well in order to graduate i can't get busted for drugs since i am international student.
i am going camping next week. i will tell you guys if anything happens to my buddy. i hope not tho ,,,,, 
the thing is that i knew i was goanna go camping with my classes like a month ago, wayyyy before teacher told us. this is freaky

----------


## ParadoxOwl

I think that you may have heard you was going camping subconsciously, it appeared in your dream by complete chance thus making it appear as if you are predicting the future but in reality it is just something you don't remember hearing. 

Also it is possible that the future is not set in stone and that anything could happen.

Im not saying I dont beleive.

----------


## coolwhip

> I think that you may have heard you was going camping subconsciously, it appeared in your dream by complete chance thus making it appear as if you are predicting the future but in reality it is just something you don't remember hearing. 
> 
> Also it is possible that the future is not set in stone and that anything could happen.
> 
> Im not saying I dont beleive.



we will see. but i hope the future doesn't come true as what i saw in the dream. yeah it is hard too believe. i did some research and anti depressants and weed both can trigger lucid dreaming and i have been consume them for a year. and my teacher told the class about the camp 2 weeks ago.

----------

